
Bladeless Drone: First Flight [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L6FSdUmEpg
======
camtarn
It's not actually bladeless, just using four high-power ducted fans buried
inside carbon fiber tubing. But the idea is to have no exposed blades, to
improve safety.

